# Deal or no Deal



## WB (Apr 1, 2010)

I found a XD 9mm 4" 2 clips and carry case with standard goodies in very good condition. Checked age and it was manufactured in 2002. Wants 400.00 out the door. Deal or No Deal?


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

That deal will probably save you about $150.00 against getting a new one. If it's in good shape, and you don't want to spend the extra money to get a new one, I'd say go for it. You can always replace any parts that may go bad, and if they are treated right, they will last you a lifetime.

Good luck either way.:smt1099


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you field stripped the gun to look for excess wear and tear? Make sure you know typical wear spots. Hope it works out for you! Xd's are great weapons!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

rccola712 said:


> Have you field stripped the gun to look for excess wear and tear? Make sure you know typical wear spots. Hope it works out for you! Xd's are great weapons!


I agree, if possible field strip gun.


----------

